

I made a color-coded map of SF Farmers' Markets - eak4
http://eak4.me/sffm

======
arthuredelstein
Nice map. The excellent Wednesday Mission Bay market is missing.

<http://www.pcfma.com/m/market_home.php?market_id=66>

~~~
8cmj7A
as is the sunday fort mason farmers market

------
nkurz
Nice presentation. Here's a more complete list of all markets in California
(searchable by city or county) in case you want to expand:
<http://cafarmersmarkets.com/index.cfm>

In addition to those, there are a couple more Urban Table markets not listed:
<http://www.urbantable.org/#!MARKETS/cdsb>

------
avelis
A week ago I was looking for something exactly like this. Which I ran into
this site: [http://togetherinfood.wordpress.com/s-f-farmers-markets-
the-...](http://togetherinfood.wordpress.com/s-f-farmers-markets-the-full-
list/) But it is nice to see it displayed all on one map. Thank you.

------
schmike
Nice work! A friend of mine just noticed that the Glen Park farmers market is
missing: 580 Bosworth St (between Arlington St & Diamond St) San Francisco, CA
94131 Neighborhood: Glen Park (415) 647-9423 <http://www.pcfma.com/>

~~~
eak4
Thanks! Added.

------
dunham
Thanks. BTW, Crocker Galleria also runs a tuesday market during the summer
months.

------
bsimpson
No love for Fort Mason?

~~~
eak4
Got it now! Thanks.

